# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > Resolution Centre >  censored but speaking out about my concerns about mono etal

## neighborlee

Hi there,,

While im not completely sure anyone would care anymore here, since ubuntu is now synonymous with supporting mono software out of the box, here goes anyway..

I recieved a infraction for telling someone about my stance on FUD comments coming from mono supporters, something which is my right and duty as an American to help others when in distress/getting half truths, and this is the thanks I get .....all I did was offer a viewpoint, that the individual had a right to know about.

I'm really offended, hurt and  utterly amazed this is what ubuntu has turned into..if this is what it means to be an ubuntuian, then imo FOSS just lost one of its most precious members; maybe it was never there to begin with....

http://beranger.org/index.php?page=d...self-congratul

&

http://www.itwire.com/content/view/25215/1090/

I'm not sure oppressing my viewpoint, when it was given in the best possible manner is appropriate,- but then again I realize that not all things in life are equal, given whom is handling the store.

cheers
nl

----------


## KiwiNZ

I will look at this and get back to you

----------


## KiwiNZ

After reviewing this incident I believe the staff action to be justified.

You were reviving an old thread to restate a position you have stated numerous times. It has been considered you actions were to inflame an argument and not to foster debate.

Even your post here of overly aggressive and some what demeaning to all involved with Ubuntu development,it easy to make a point with out doing this.

----------


## neighborlee

> After reviewing this incident I believe the staff action to be justified.
> 
> You were reviving an old thread to restate a position you have stated numerous times. It has been considered you actions were to inflame an argument and not to foster debate.
> 
> Even your post here of overly aggressive and some what demeaning to all involved with Ubuntu development,it easy to make a point with out doing this.


What do you base your statement on,claiming I am trying to inflame things?

If you cant point out what you mean that I was trying to foster arguement not debate, then you certainly owe me an apology.

I did nothing, but foster debate to explain my point of view re: FUD, and the then definition of it.

I did nothing, but call attention to the  'FUD' comment which was inappropriate and why, and in return Im told im a agitator , simply for pointing out a alernate point of view ? 

nl

----------


## KiwiNZ

> What do you base your statement on,claiming I am trying to inflame things?
> 
> If you cant point out what you mean that I was trying to foster arguement not debate, then you certainly owe me an apology.
> 
> I did nothing, but foster debate to explain my point of view re: FUD, and the then definition of it.
> 
> I did nothing, but call attention to the  'FUD' comment which was inappropriate and why, and in return Im told im a agitator , simply for pointing out a alernate point of view ? 
> 
> nl


There had been no activity in the thread in question for several months. The starter had not responded further . There was no need to pursue the matter .

----------


## neighborlee

> There had been no activity in the thread in question for several months. The starter had not responded further . There was no need to pursue the matter .


That does not make what I did , wrong.

I"d like to see in the ubuntu forum docs, where it does..if it does not,then you still owe me a apology, and removal of this 'demerit'.

cheers
nl

----------


## KiwiNZ

http://ubuntuforums.org/index.php?page=policy

----------


## bapoumba

I also support the decision. It is was not a matter of "oppressing your viewpoint" but rather reminding you of the way you should convey this viewpoint.

That is what warnings/infractions are here for. Not as "demerits", rather as opportunities to think about posting style.

----------


## neighborlee

> I also support the decision. It is was not a matter of "oppressing your viewpoint" but rather reminding you of the way you should convey this viewpoint.
> 
> That is what warnings/infractions are here for. Not as "demerits", rather as opportunities to think about posting style.


I still want an explanation of 'what' was wrong with my post.

cheers
nl

----------


## KiwiNZ

> I still want an explanation of 'what' was wrong with my post.
> 
> cheers
> nl


 
Refer post #3 above

----------


## bodhi.zazen

> I'm really offended, hurt and  utterly amazed this is what ubuntu has turned into..if this is what it means to be an ubuntuian, then imo FOSS just lost one of its most precious members <clip>l


Ubuntu and the open source movement is about tolerance and freedom. This includes the freedom to choose what operating system and what applications we wish to run on our computers.

I believe it is you who is misinformed about Mono :




> Mono is a cross platform, open source .NET development framework.


The post in question was placed on a thread that was over 2 months old. As such your posting style was determined to be off topic and disruptive for the reasons already given to you. As such I also support the actions of the staff.

I would also remind you that while you are also welcome to and entitled to your opinion this does not give you the right to either insult others, disrespect the choices of others, or rant about your opinion on these forums. 

If someone chooses to use Mono you need to be respectful of their choice.

----------


## neighborlee

> Refer post #3 above


You were reviving an old thread to restate a position you have stated numerous times. It has been considered you actions were to inflame an argument and not to foster debate.

Even your post here of overly aggressive and some what demeaning to all involved with Ubuntu development,it easy to make a point with out doing this.
__________________

It is irrelevant that the thread is OLD..by that logic, I could never reply to any thread that I had relevant info on, just because its old ??? That is ridiculous, and is no where in forum policy.

THe fact that it is a position I take and that it has been stated numerous times , is also of zero releance, as in this case I was bringing NEW info to light, that I felt was very important that the user was aware of.

You state that you  'think' I was trying to inflame debate, yet my sole purpose was the correct FUD, which was casting incorrect information on the subject of said thread. Isn't that the idea, to bring justice and truth to convesations and help people when they are being given false information ?

overly aggressive and some what demeaning < specifically what are you talking about here and please be specific so I can address each concern.

cheers
nl

----------


## bodhi.zazen

One person's "sole purpose was the correct FUD" is another persons trolling.

Your posting style did not come across as a simple update of information and in fact your very choice of words "FUD" , "censored", "half truths", and "I'm really offended, hurt and utterly amazed this is what ubuntu has turned into..if this is what it means to be an ubuntuian, then imo FOSS just lost one of its most precious members; maybe it was never there to begin with....".

The fact of the matter is Mono is an open source project released under GNU GPL.

The source code for Mono is here.

Mono is licensed under the GNU General Public License , GNU Library GPL 2.0 , and  MIT X11 as you can see here.

As I said, you are entitled to your opinion. I am not interested in reviewing each and every post with you, word by word, and am not sure I find that process productive.

I would appreciate it if you were to express your opinions in a way less likely to be interpreted as trolling or provocative.

Also please do not confuse your opinion with facts (see above, Mono is GPL).

I am also asking you to be more tolerant of other opinions and choices. When you use words like "FUD" you are being disrespectful. So while you are free to choose not to use MONO, you need to respect the choices of others, including their decision to use Mono if they wish.

 The staff have the responsibility of reviewing posts and determining if they are appropriate to these forums. I believe your post was in violation the first principle of the Ubuntu Forums - CoC 




> *Be respectful of all users at all times. This means please use etiquette and politeness. Treat people with kindness and gentleness. If you do this the rest of the code of conduct won't need more than a cursory mention.*


I agree with and support the decision of the staff.

I also remind you that we ask you to be respectful to the staff as well.

While you are free to discuss your opinions, please do so in a more respectful tone.

Perhaps it would be best if you took a break from these forums for a while or express your opinions in your own space, such a your own personal blog.

----------


## neighborlee

> One person's "sole purpose was the correct FUD" is another persons trolling.
> 
> Your posting style did not come across as a simple update of information and in fact your very choice of words "FUD" , "censored", "half truths", and "I'm really offended, hurt and utterly amazed this is what ubuntu has turned into..if this is what it means to be an ubuntuian, then imo FOSS just lost one of its most precious members; maybe it was never there to begin with....".
> 
> The fact of the matter is Mono is an open source project released under GNU GPL.
> 
> The source code for Mono is here.
> 
> Mono is licensed under the GNU General Public License , GNU Library GPL 2.0 , and  MIT X11 as you can see here.
> ...


SPeaking of FUD, for the purpose of this comment you made..:

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1105996
http://wwww.ubuntuforums.org/showthr...1166738&page=2
http://wwww.ubuntuforums.org/showthr...ght=FUD&page=2

I presume these posts by others** who were also unappreciated due to their 'FUD' comment(s) ?

If I use a certain word that bothers staff..and so be it if so I respect admins when doing their job , when 'consistency' is adhered to.

cheers
nl

----------


## bodhi.zazen

This discussion is about your behaviour and what we expect of you.

The simple fact is, with a forums this large, the staff can not review each and every post. If you see  posts which you feel are in violation of the CoC I expect you to report them and allow the staff to moderate.

Two wrongs do not make a right and you can not use bad behaviour of others to justify your own bad behaviour.

----------


## neighborlee

> This discussion is about your behaviour and what we expect of you.
> 
> The simple fact is, with a forums this large, the staff can not review each and every post. If you see  posts which you feel are in violation of the CoC I expect you to report them and allow the staff to moderate.
> 
> Two wrongs do not make a right and you can not use bad behaviour of others to justify your own bad behaviour.


I wasn't doing that..I was noting that directHEX has never been warned about HIS FUD comments.so much for consistency, in case you missed the reference I was making.

cheers
nl

----------


## bodhi.zazen

We have been most patient with you and I find you posting style aggressive and inappropriate.

Please keep the conversation on topic.

----------


## bodhi.zazen

To get this thread back on track, we are concerned not with your personal beliefs or the  use of a specific word such as "FUD". We are concerned that the tone of your posts is insulting / derogatory to others, including staff, and that your are intolerant of the choices of others, in this case the decision of others to use Mono.

You are free to express your opinions so long as you do not do so in a way which is insulting to others.

We are also asking you to respect the choices of others, even if you personally disagree with them.

We would like you to learn from this conversation and revise your posting style.

----------


## neighborlee

> To get this thread back on track, we are concerned not with your personal beliefs or the  use of a specific word such as "FUD". We are concerned that the tone of your posts is insulting / derogatory to others, including staff, and that your are intolerant of the choices of others, in this case the decision of others to use Mono.
> 
> You are free to express your opinions so long as you do not do so in a way which is insulting to others.
> 
> We are also asking you to respect the choices of others, even if you personally disagree with them.
> 
> We would like you to learn from this conversation and revise your posting style.


I deserve an answer about the FUD comment, since posts I have made were called out about it, yet posts of others were not.

SO why is that , was that a error on the part of   forum admins , thusly I deserve an apology ?

cheers
nl

----------


## matthew

"FUD" stands for "Fear, Uncertainty, and Doubt." Those you oppose have been very clear about licensing issues and more with regards to Mono. While you may be personally uncomfortable, your responses and comments have had no basis in logic or facts.

If anyone is spreading FUD, it is you.

No apology is required nor is one forthcoming.

You are being rude, pushy, arrogant, and violating the spirit of our code of conduct repeatedly if not the actual letter. I strongly suggest you drop this now and move on.

----------


## KiwiNZ

I fully support the comments made by the other Forum Council members.

I will add that we will place you on moderation for a period,meaning all your posts will be subject to staff approval if you do not alter your posting content and style.

----------


## neighborlee

> "FUD" stands for "Fear, Uncertainty, and Doubt." Those you oppose have been very clear about licensing issues and more with regards to Mono. While you may be personally uncomfortable, your responses and comments have had no basis in logic or facts.
> 
> If anyone is spreading FUD, it is you.
> 
> No apology is required nor is one forthcoming.
> 
> You are being rude, pushy, arrogant, and violating the spirit of our code of conduct repeatedly if not the actual letter. I strongly suggest you drop this now and move on.


So, the FUD comments from directHEX were okay ?

I would like to see that addressed, and why if so all  his FUD commments were okay.

If that is not answered, how can anything but infringements on my rights be seen going on here...

I have most always referenced URL's from what I honestly felt were objective sources, though that viewpoint may not be seen similary by some here, does not make those sources any less credible.

It might seem like rehashing something to some, FUD to others but when we as individuals see agregious actions we feel aren't warranted, dont we have the duty to society, ourselves and friends who use said platform to speak up...regardless of the heckling we might recieve. Doesn't affect me one bit, but it can' affect a cause.

cheers
nl

----------


## matthew

> So, the FUD comments from directHEX were okay ?


How we deal with you, personally, is your business and something we are glad to discuss (and have done so).

How the staff deal with anyone else is not your business and has no bearing on this decision.

We deal with each case solely on its individual merits, as we have done with you.

----------

